# Breeding a Mini Donk



## Krazee bout Kasspur (Mar 10, 2009)

at what age a mini Jack will become sexually mature? My Kasspur is 29 months and has been with a 3 year old mini mare since last August.

They did breed the first week of being together and the mare has not come back into heat since then, or at least I have not seen them breed again.

We've completed the ramp for the mini jack to be able to reach my full size mare and would like to introduce them this month.






Is there a shot/injection to help older mares settle? She is 19 and had one filly at the age of 5. I did breed her to a Tennessee Walker about 3 years ago just one time and she didn't take. At that time I decided against breeding her again and didn't pursue it.

Thanks for any and all advice!





Lori


----------



## Celtic Hill Farm (Mar 12, 2009)

If i remember correctly the become sexually mature at the age of one or two, but its not recomended breeding them untill they are three.


----------



## Nathan Luszcz (Apr 1, 2009)

10-14 months.


----------

